# Anyone Watch 60 Minutes Sunday 10/24/21 about the coming and current water crisis?



## fmdog44 (Oct 25, 2021)

Last night the decreasing amount of available water in the western states was examined and it was all bad news. There has been a drought for 22 years out there and the population continues to grow consuming more and more water. The Colorado river is about 30% remaining of what it was. There may not be enough water to power electricity soon. I knew it was bad but not that bad. This is as serious as it gets.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

During our drought that has thankfully ended, the idiots kept on building new houses, I remember Tamworth being on level 5 water restrictions and still holding the Country music festival, the stupidity of that act was horrible for the locals.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Last night the decreasing amount of available water in the western states was examined and it was all bad news. There has been a drought for 22 years out there and the population continues to grow consuming more and more water. The Colorado river is about 30% remaining of what it was. There may not be enough water to power electricity soon. I knew it was bad but not that bad. This is as serious as it gets.



Lake Mead is at it's lowest level since it was first created.  If it drops a few feet more, there won't be enough water to generate power for Las Vegas.  Lake Powell is little more than a river.  The Phoenix area is slowly sinking as its aquifer is being depleted.  The list goes on....

Meanwhile, the Midwest and Eastern states are increasingly seeing above average precipitation.  

If present climate conditions continue, or worsen, much of the SW and the coastal regions along the Gulf and East coasts will be almost uninhabitable in another few decades....and 1/4, or more of the US population will be forced to migrate inland, or North.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 25, 2021)

A nice thing about Nebraska is there is enough water underground to last for a couple hundred years.  Though, having lived in Colorado where water was more precious, it still bugs me to see the neighboring farms irrigating by spraying lots of water in the air on hot summer days, surely causes a lot of water to be lost to evaporation.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2021)

Hub says "too many people in this world"...lol.
Notice that Las Vegas never has any issues with the Bellagio fountains?! $$$$$$


----------

